# Gadgets, Games und coole Sachen - Was wünscht ihr euch zu Weihnachten?



## Maik Koch (5. Dezember 2012)

*Gadgets, Games und coole Sachen - Was wünscht ihr euch zu Weihnachten?*

In unserem Artikel Geschenke-Tipps für Weihnachten bieten wir euch kleine Anregungen, falls ihr noch ein Geschenk zum Weihnachtsfest für Freunde oder Familienmitglieder sucht. Was wünscht ihr euch eigentlich so zu Weihnachten? Hinterlasst uns einen Kommentar in diesem Quickpoll und stimmt mit ab. Solltet ihr den Punkt "Etwas völlig anderes" ausgewählt haben, so verratet uns doch per Kommentarfunktion, was ich euch zu Weihnachten wünscht.


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2012)

Ach, ich hab meinen Freundin ein Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus und eine Für-Unterwegs Kaffeetasse bestellt, mir ein Canon Pixma Multifunktionsdrucker mit WLAN, 1 Nikon Coolpix Digicam, 1 E-Book Reader von Treksor, 1 Peugeot Salzmühle, 1 Gitarrenwandhalter, und einen neuen Vaporizer.

Das dumme ist nur daß ich mir nichts mehr wünsche, ergo alle Geschenke die ich noch von anderen bekomme irgendwie überflüssig sind 

edit: Und ich hab ab 2013 ne fette Gehaltserhöhung bekommen, hat mir meine Chefin letzten Freitag gesagt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss mir die Tage noch Gedanken machen, was ich wem genau verschenke.
Beim Vater wird es leicht, der bekommt einen Gutschein von seinem liebsten Motorrad-Händler, da kann ich nix falsch machen.
Bei Mutter und Gattin wird's schwieriger, da muss ich spätestens dieses WE zu einem Ergebnis kommen.
Und wegen Söhnchen habe ich noch einige Spielsachen-Kataloge, die ich heute und morgen durcharbeiten werde.

Persönlich habe ich keine großartigen Wünsche, aber wenn meine Frau mich mal wieder direkt fragen würde, würden mir spontan die "Herr der Ringe"-Bücher einfallen. Bin heute mit "Frankenstein" fertig geworden, und Lesestoff kann ich nie genug bekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Dezember 2012)

[x] Nix Materielles. 

Diesbezüglich bin ich vollkommen glücklich. Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur, dass es weiterhin so gut läuft wie bisher (Gesundheit, Beziehung, Familie und Beruf)


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [x] Nix Materielles.
> 
> Diesbezüglich bin ich vollkommen glücklich. Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur, dass es weiterhin so gut läuft wie bisher (Gesundheit, Beziehung, Familie und Beruf)


 
Eigentlich geht es mir genau wie Dir  Nur bei mir wäre es Gesundheit, Beziehung, Sport und Beruf  

[x] Mir reicht das besinnliche Beisammensein mit der Familie.

Ich habe nur mein Weihnachtsgeld dazu benutzt um meine Amazon Wishlist zu entrümplen^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir reichen immer Kleinigkeiten. Ich will gar nicht, dass mich jemand groß beschenkt und viel Geld für mich ausgibt.


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2012)

So, nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich auf meinen Wihnachtswunsch gekommen:

Ich wünsche mir daß das Jahr 2013 noch toller wird als 2012, daß ich noch mehr Überaschungen erlebe und daß sich alles so entwickelt wie es momentan den Anschein hat.

Wenn ich Ende 2013 sage daß sich dieser Wunsch erfüllt hat habe ich ein Problem... dann bin ich restlos glücklich und muss mir neue Träume/Ziele setzen da ich keine mehr habe die noch nicht erfüllt sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn ich Ende 2013 sage daß sich dieser Wunsch erfüllt hat habe ich ein Problem... dann bin ich restlos glücklich und muss mir neue Träume/Ziele setzen da ich keine mehr habe die noch nicht erfüllt sind.



...Weltherrschaft geht immer!


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mir ja wünschen, das der Steam-Sale passend ausfällt 
hmmm, wie drückt man das passend aus ohne das es blöde klingt: ein Angebot//Gelegenheit//Chance für ein kleines Kätzele 

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt auf die Idee gekommen was ich als (Halb-)Selbstgebasteltes verschenken kann:

Bilder

Man hat so eine persönliche Note und auch eine dekorative Note, auch wenn das schwierigste die Auswahl ist


----------

